# Rhino Flex



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

I was just wondering if anybody else has ever used Rhino Flex? We were using that blue rubbish which we were given to use when we bought the coach. The Rhino Flex is a marveless piece of kit.

Peter and Joan


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

what is Rhino Flex?
Loddy


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

loddy said:


> what is Rhino Flex?
> Loddy


An alternative (British) manufacturer of 3" dump hose.

www.rhinoflex.co.uk

tip. never, I said NEVER waste your money on the thin blue wall dump hose, it doesn't last 5 minutes! 8O :evil: 
Go for the more expensive grey wall piping, it's more cost effective in the end. 8)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> what is Rhino Flex?


Something for powering those large moving novelty lights tethered outside your awning which you brought back from your African safari? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Rhino Flex is for black and grey water dumping it stretches out and when finished with it squashes back up to the length it started at no more leaks.It has orange plastic connectors that connect direct to the dump point on the RV.

Joan


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*rhino flex hose*

Just to save any confusion rhino flex uk manufactured hose and Rhinoflex dump hose are not the same thing.The dump hose is of USA manufacture and not the same company as the uk one. We have sold quite a few of these Rhinoflex kits not cheap but the quality speaks for itself.
Regards Dunc.(star spangled spanner)


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Duncan Peter has used the Rhino Flex for the first time today and says its the best thing since sliced bread.

Peter and Joan


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We aim to please Joan,mind you if you have been using "sliced bread" to empty your tanks you will be impressed with the Rhinoflex :lol: :lol: 

Ps it was great to see you both at Southport 



Chris


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: rhino flex hose*



damondunc said:


> Just to save any confusion rhino flex uk manufactured hose and Rhinoflex dump hose are not the same thing.The dump hose is of USA manufacture and not the same company as the uk one. We have sold quite a few of these Rhinoflex kits not cheap but the quality speaks for itself.
> Regards Dunc.(star spangled spanner)


Thanks for clarifying that, I spent quite a bit of time on the UK site trying to find the dump hose, thought I was going mad (No comments please)

Andrew


----------

